# Mẹo khắc phục tình trạng ốm vặt ở trẻ dưới 3 tuổi bằng Dầu Tràm Con Yêu



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (13/2/19)

Trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ dưới 3 tuổi thường rất hay gặp phải ốm vặt nhất là các bệnh như viêm họng, viêm phổi, viêm phế quản, cảm cúm…và thường xuyên lặp đi lặp lại nguyên nhân chủ yếu là do sức đề kháng của bé còn yếu. Chính vì thế các mẹ cần nắm rỏ một số mẹo nhằm khắc phục tình trạng ốm vặt ở trẻ để cho trẻ có thể phát triển một cách toàn diện nhất.




*-Tại sao trẻ dưới 3 tuổi lại thường xuyên ốm vặt*
Như các mẹ đã biết khoảng thời gian trong bụng mẹ cho đến khi sinh ra thì hệ miễn dịch của bé đều được hưởng từ mẹ truyền sang, trong đó sửa mẹ đóng vai trò quan trọng trong hệ miễn dịch của trẻ sau sinh.
Sau khoảng thời gian đó đến 3-4 tuổi thì cơ thể của bé bắt đầu sản sinh ra sức đề kháng để bảo vệ cơ thể, chính vì thế mà trong khoảng thời gian nay hệ miễn dịch chưa hoàn thiện chính là nguyên nhân dẫn đến tình trạng ốm vặt ở trẻ.
Nếu tình trạng ốm vặt diễn ra thường xuyên và kéo dài khiến trẻ dễ bị còi xương, suy dinh dưỡng và chậm lớn, ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển của trẻ. Nên mẹ cần nắm rỏ và có những biện pháp để khắc phục tình trạng ốm vặt trong khoảng thời gian này.
*-Phòng ngừa tình trạng ốm vặt*
Để khắc phục tình trạng ốm vặt thì mẹ cần thực hiện những cách sau:
+Cho trẻ bú sữa mẹ: đầy vẫn là nguồn cung cấp đề kháng cho trẻ hàng đầu, chính vì thế các mẹ cần cho trẻ bú sữa mẹ để cho hệ miễn dịch của trẻ được hoàn thiện.
+Duy trì lối sống khoa học: Cho trẻ ngủ đủ giấc, giữ gìn vệ sinh sạch sẽ, hạn chế cơ hội tấn công của vi khuẩn và virus gây bệnh.
+Thường xuyên cho trẻ vận động, đặc biệt là cách hoạt động ngoài trời vừa giúp cơ thể khỏe mạnh và hấp thụ vitamin D cho quá trình phát triển chiều cao của trẻ.
+Sử dụng sản phẩm Dầu Tràm Con Yêu để bảo vệ sức khỏe: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu là sản phẩm đến từ thiên nhiên an toàn và lành tính với tất cả mọi người kể cả trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu. Đây là sản phẩm đã được sử dụng cho các gia đình có con nhỏ và mẹ bầu từ xa xưa ở các tỉnh miền Trung và đem lại hiệu quả vô cùng. Ngày nay bởi những công dụng tuyệt vời mà sản phẩm đã được nhiều bà mẹ tin dùng để bảo vệ sức khỏe của con yêu mình, với thành phần có chứa hợp chất có khả năng diệt khuẩn, ức chế virus giúp ngăn chặn các tác nhân từ bên ngoài tấn công vào cơ thể của bé.




Cách sử dụng lại vô cùng đơn giản chỉ cần dùng để pha vào nước ấm tắm cho bé, massage cơ thể, xông…thì trẻ sẽ được bảo vệ một cách toàn diện tránh khỏi những bệnh vặt.
Dầu Tràm Con Yêu luôn mang đến những điều tốt đẹp nhất cùng với đó là sự thoái mái, tiện lợi trong việc lựa chọn sản phẩm. Hiện nay Dầu Tràm Con Yêu đã có mặt hầu hết các tỉnh thành trên toàn quốc bởi các cơ sở uy tín như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity, ministop và một số nhà thuốc.
Nguồn: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu!


----------

